# How long to separate after surgery?



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Buddy had surgery on Thursday. He has a tumor removed from his side and he was neutered. He spent the first night in the travel cage, then I closed off the bottom of the DCN and put him in there alone. I've still been letting him out for free time, but by himself before I let out the others. He seems to be lonely. When I put him back he tries to climb up to the top half with the others and when they co,e put he sits at the door and watches them. I feel bad keeping him separate like that, but I don't want his wounds to get opened up so I know it's necessary. But how long is it necessary? Zeeky's neuter was very clean so after 3 days I let him go back with the others. Buddy's side where they removed the tumor is pretty nasty. If I actually wait for it to heal it could be a couple weeks. Is that OK? Or will he get too lonely in that time?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

What do you mean be nasty? Is it infected?


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

No I mean big, and the way she had to fold it over makes it pertrude. She said she stitched it, then inverted it and glued it so he wouldn't bite at the stitches. Plus his whole site is bald. So it looks kind of gross.

My biggest concern is that he will fight/wrestle with the others and tear it open.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I never had to deal with a tumor removal so far, but rats heal super fast- so I'm thinking that after 5 days there shouldn't be any risks. HOWEVER, it really depends on your rats: are they play-fighting a lot? I would ask my vet as he/she would know the healing time/risks better than anyone else.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I usually leave them apart fully until the stitches are gone. But you can always let them all out and supervise him with the others.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

How long approximately does it take for the stitches to be gone?


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

JAnimal said:


> I usually leave them apart fully until the stitches are gone. But you can always let them all out and supervise him with the others.


Sounds like a good idea. Just make sure you sit with them, and if you usually give them free run of the room, maybe try to make the play area smaller so you can be right there with them.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Gribouilli said:


> How long approximately does it take for the stitches to be gone?


Depends. One of mine got very unlucky with the antibiotics not working and needed them to be replaced. He had stitches for over two weeks. My other guy healed nicely and the were gone in a week and a half. I think they could have been out in a little over a week but my vet was busy.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

I let them all out to play tonight and almost immediately Buddy and Zeeky got into a scuffle. So I broke it up and tried to keep Buddy on my lap, but he was being agressive toward me so I put him back into his half of the DCN. I'll try again tomorrow and see if it goes any better.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd tend to move a quiet friend in with them after about 24-28 hours when they are fully round from the anaesthetic, but I keep them in a small cage and will pick a friend who wont be rough. After a neuter or simple lumpectomy I tend to give it 4-5 days for the wound to have started to knit together, but if its going to be a rough intro I give it a couple of weeks as you want the wound well healed both internally and externally.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I put all my patients back in with their cagemates right away unless its a more intensive surgery, the male is fighting with the cagemates, or there's obnoxious ratties in the cage who will pounce on and not let the patient rest (babies). They are happier, heal faster overall. iF this cannot be accomplished its best to try to let them have Out time together to keep them in "friends' status so they don't see the returning patient as a "stranger" and try to attack them. Rats (especially males) can revert to this quickily, then you have to do full introductions again. Surgical incisions can look nasty at first but the body is amazing to heal from those nasty looking things. I assume you were sent home with oral metacam? Do you want me to doublecheck the dose? Most rats won't bother the incision if their pain is managed properly.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

I did get medcam, but only 3 days worth, so that's done. I didn't realize it was possible for them to revert and need reintroduction after just a few days apart. That sucks! There is no friendly one I think I could stick in there that he wouldn't fight with. We have 2 little ones which Buddy has never really liked, only tollerated. We have Zeeky who he always fought with. We have Nibbler who's below him in the pecking order so he always beat up on. And then we have Tempy who Buddy has lived with all his life and might be the best candidate, but Tempy is the alpha and he will still wrestle and pin Buddy which might not be good for his wound.


----------

